# Yuzu?



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a source for this? I have a request for it. I had a sample from someone a long time ago & it seemed to keep it's scent all the way to the end. I'm pretty sure it was an FO.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Nature's Garden has one that soaps easy. I think it's a bit light though but for some people that's okay. I had some who bought it repeatedly but overall was not a good seller. Maybe if it had been stronger.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

That's what I was worried about - fading. Maybe I could seat it with something that would not change the scent too much. Thanks, Kathy, I'll check out Nature's Garden.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sure I have some left that I could send you and ounce if you'd like. I don't have any of the actual soap left.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Kathy, I don't need an ounce but sure wouldn't mind a sniffy. Is there something that you are looking for that I might have?

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

PM me your address and I'll send a sniffy out.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Soaped there wasn't a nickles worth of difference between it and the Pink Grapefruit essential oil that I use and it is a much prettier scent...and for a FO, Love Spell is better than both  So if you aren't look for a true EO to extend your line, do a Love Spell once...nice, this time of year it is a top seller. It also makes an excellent body butter, spray and lotion! I do both a Pink Grapefruit EO bar and a Love Spell bar since I do sell into Health Food stores. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki....do you add patch or something else to get the EO to stick? I've got a bottle sitting here that I've been afraid to use thinking it won't stick.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Love Spell is one of my best sellers. I use it soap, shea cream, soy candles. Everybody loves the stuff. I have a request for a true citrus scented soap & had a Yuzu soap once that smelled great. ND has a great price on Pink Grapefruit EO & it's looks highly recommended so I'll probably just order some & give up on the Yuzu. 

What to add to it to make it stick, tho, & keep the true citrus?

Jenny


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes always, I usually use Litsea and patch. Litsea is very lemony but so is my new, tea tree lemon from NDA. You are not trying to scent your EO when you seat it....Litsea or Tea Tree Lemon adds to the citrus top note, with the perfumy edge of the Pink Grapefruit that Yuzu doesn't have is a good middle note with the bottom note being patch. I am much more careful of my EO blends that don't contain mint, ecualyptus etc...get them wrapped as soon as I can and put away.

Another really excellent blend is Litsea and 5x orange in equal portions if your orange is super good, if it's weaker than use .75 orange and .25 Litsea...I also do Orange, seated with cinnamon and clove, enough to make it a warming scent but not enough to irritate, once again not to scent. I love having scents that do double or tripple duty. Vicki


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

That's it! Litsea. That was what I was trying to remember. My customer wants pure citrus. Searching the ND site today I came across Neroli FO. I had thought about ordering the EO years ago but it was expensive. I'll probably give that one a try too. Neroli is that very wonderful orange blossom scent I remember from my old Florida days. 

I always do a orange spice for the holidays. I love it.

Thanks, Kathy & Vicki


----------

